# You guys rock...so im joining you: Ralhs Vert



## LordRalh3 (Jul 14, 2015)

Seems like the best technique ive seen anywhere and this place has converted me to turn my lights on end. Not only am i able to add more plants per light (from 4 or 5 comfortably up to  but all 8 plants get better and more even coverage...not sure why it took me so damn long to see the plus here.

Bit of background, Room has two 600s and sometimes a 250w led panel, Plants are mostly random blendings of stuff me and my wifey enjoy smoking some trainwreck, white widow,alien og, applejack and a strawberry sour diesal in there atm with a bunch of , everything is for personal use and perpetualy harvesting and we are often adding new plants. Currently just one 600 going other one is still in a reflector horizontal( waiting on vegging plants and a vert fixture instead of the hood)

Room is whatever size i feel like making it currently around 5x10 or so. Some of the older ones have had a pretty rough life, i was away for about 13 days straight at one point and i think the limit on my passive abilities are about 8 days so they were damn hot and dry for a solid 4 days so all in all they recovered fairly well. The bigger issue there is that I came back to bug damage too and that reallystunted things for a bit. but anyways enough rambling for the moment heres some pictures


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow, nice grow you got there! I'm a lil bummed that no one has bothered to say boo to you in two solid weeks but for some reason, us proVerts seem to be pretty thin on the ground.

For a lighting upgrade, you might look at the Philips 860W CDM bulb on a vertical fixture (only), driven by a magnetic ballast on MH setting (only). I'm pretty impressed at their performance in vertical gardening situations.


----------



## martyg (Aug 19, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Wow, nice grow you got there! I'm a lil bummed that no one has bothered to say boo to you in two solid weeks but for some reason, us proVerts seem to be pretty thin on the ground.
> 
> For a lighting upgrade, you might look at the Philips 860W CDM bulb on a vertical fixture (only), driven by a magnetic ballast on MH setting (only). I'm pretty impressed at their performance in vertical gardening situations.





ttystikk said:


> Wow, nice grow you got there! I'm a lil bummed that no one has bothered to say boo to you in two solid weeks but for some reason, us proVerts seem to be pretty thin on the ground.
> 
> For a lighting upgrade, you might look at the Philips 860W CDM bulb on a vertical fixture (only), driven by a magnetic ballast on MH setting (only). I'm pretty impressed at their performance in vertical gardening situations.


What are these cdm bulbs?? I never heard of them


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 19, 2015)

martyg said:


> What are these cdm bulbs?? I never heard of them


Order it from here;
http://growershouse.com/philips-cdm-860w-allstart-lamp-4000k

Info;
http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmea860.htm

Spectrum graph;


----------



## Keighan (Aug 29, 2015)

The spikes in the green spectrum sort of look dissapointing, not that im an expert...just from rosenthals view on lights youd be looking for more red and blue, correct there seems to be little blue alot of green mediocre red...


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2015)

Keighan said:


> The spikes in the green spectrum sort of look dissapointing, not that im an expert...just from rosenthals view on lights youd be looking for more red and blue, correct there seems to be little blue alot of green mediocre red...


Only by comparison to T5.


----------

